# how do you earn tbt bells?



## Roggyrichy (Feb 3, 2014)

just dont know who


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide

Plus, I'm giving 25 TBT bells to anyone who reads my fanfic and gives advice/constructive criticism (link in my sig)  : )


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2014)

> How do I earn Bells?
> 
> *Posting:* Longer posts mean more Bells! Remember, don’t make pointless posts just to get more Bells, we will delete them or take away your Bells. (some boards such as the Introduction Board and The Basement do not provide Bells)
> *Contests:* Staff and members occasionally hold contests with Bell prizes. Examples include Signature and Writing contests in The Museum.
> ...



For quicker reference. To be honest posting and the abd will be the main way to get the most bells unless you can provide a service. You get X amount of bells for being X years old, nobody has won the TBT Lotto EVER and contests happen... whenever.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2014)

you dont :-}


----------



## Mino (Feb 3, 2014)

SockHead said:


> you dont :-}



The best way is to make stupid posts like the one SockHead here just made.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 3, 2014)

Mino said:


> The best way is to make stupid posts like the one SockHead here just made.



stop following me! ;-}


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

Or you can open up a TBT Shop. Be careful though. People will sometimes think you're duping .XD. *Facepalm*


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------

